# base/stable/12 - Rename stable/12 to 12.2-PRERELEASE



## T-Daemon (Aug 28, 2020)

From /base/stable/12, Revision 364897:


```
Date:     Fri Aug 28 00:00:37 2020 UTC (7 hours, 19 minutes ago)
...
Rename stable/12 to 12.2-PRERELEASE, marking the start of the
12.2 release cycle.
...
```


----------

